# 2 Bildschirme



## Friedhofsjodla (23. Oktober 2011)

Servus beisamm
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das hinkriege, dass ich an einem Bildschirm spiel und bei dem anderen Skype laufen hab? Also ohne alles im Fenstermodus zu öffnen.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus
Lukas


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube das kannst du ganz einfach im Windows Betrieb einstellen wenn der andere Bildschirm angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (23. Oktober 2011)

Das schaff ich ja nicht.
Solang ich kein Spiel starte funktioniert ja alles.


----------



## Falcon (24. Oktober 2011)

Erweiterter Desktop.

Wenn Du aber während dem Spielen auch in einem anderen Programm arbeiten willst, kommst Du nicht um den Fenstermodus drumrum, oder du gewöhnst Dich dran, dass das Spiel sich minimiert. Manche Spiele bieten auch einen Rahmenlosen Fenstermodus an.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (24. Oktober 2011)

So ein sch***.
Gibts echt keine Möglichkeit


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Oktober 2011)

Willst du Skype blos sehen auf dem anderen Bildschirm, oder aktiv bedienen während du im Spiel bist? Letzteres geht nicht. Ansonsten sollte es ohne weiteres mit dem erweiterten Desktop gehen. Ich spiele auch auf meinem 24" und habe dann meistens TS3 auf dem 2. aktiv damit ich sehe wer so kommt und geht.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (26. Oktober 2011)

OK hat sich erledigt funktioniert auf einmal alles...
Danke an alle..


----------



## Superwip (26. Oktober 2011)

Muss im Vollbildmodus vom jeweiligen Spiel unterstützt werden (etwa in WoW: "Vollbild-Fenstermodus")

Ansonsten geht es leider nur im normalen Fenstermodus


----------

